# 1680x1050 framebuffer

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

Hi, i'm trying to get a 1680x1050 framebuffer console

normal vesafb clearly does not go this high, so first I tried vesafb-tng, which yielded a black screen

upon looking in /proc/fb0/modes to see what modes were available, 1680x1050 was not one of them, nor were any 'highish' res widescreen ones ( 1440x900 or so )

```
$ cat /proc/fb0/modes 

640x400-8

640x480-8

800x600-8

1024x768-8

1280x1024-8

640x480-15

640x480-16

640x480-32

800x600-15

800x600-16

800x600-32

1024x768-15

1024x768-16

1024x768-32

1280x1024-15

1280x1024-16

1280x1024-32

320x200-15

320x200-16

320x200-32

320x200-32

320x240-8

320x240-15

320x240-16

320x240-32

512x384-8

512x384-15

512x384-16

512x384-32

640x350-8

640x350-15

640x350-16

640x350-32

640x400-8

640x400-15

640x400-16

640x400-32

720x400-8

720x400-15

720x400-16

720x400-32

1152x864-8

1152x864-15

1152x864-16

1152x864-32

1280x1024-8

1280x1024-15

1280x1024-16

1280x1024-32

640x480-32

800x600-32

1024x768-32

1280x1024-32

1400x1050-8

1400x1050-15

1400x1050-16

1400x1050-32

1600x1200-8

1600x1200-15

1600x1200-16

1600x1200-32

640x400-8

640x400-15

640x400-16

640x400-32

1856x1392-8

1856x1392-15

1856x1392-16

1856x1392-32

1920x1440-8

1920x1440-15

1920x1440-16

1920x1440-32
```

```
$ cat /proc/fb0/vbe_info 

Version:    3.0

Vendor:     (C) 1988-2003, ATI Technologies Inc. 

Product:    R430

OEM rev:    01.00
```

Next i tried radeonfb( i have a radeon x800xl ), both old and new, but using video=radeonfb:blahblah seems to never actually LOAD the fb.  I never got any messages in dmesg, successful or otherwise, and always got a 640x480 console.

Any ideas?

----------

## highwind

were you able to get this thing working? Cause I have similar problem.

----------

## s0be

title  Gentoo Linux (2.6.15-gentoo-r3)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/2.6.15-gentoo-r3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1680x1050-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 root=/dev/sdb1

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/emergence_1680x1050.cpio.gz

That is working for me with my geforce go 6800.

----------

## mrcs

```
kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 idle=poll lapic quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 video=radeonfb:force_sleep=1,1680x1050-16@60 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1

initrd /fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1680x1050
```

I got radeonfb working in 1680x1050 with my Radeon 9600 using the above.

----------

## highwind

```
kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1680x1050-24@60 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-livecd-1680x1050
```

that's what mine looks like but it picks 1400x1050 as the resolution.

I have geforce6600gt

X.Org runs fine at 1680x1050

this is my vbetest output

```
VBE Version 3.0

NVIDIA

[256] 640x400 (256 color palette)

[257] 640x480 (256 color palette)

[259] 800x600 (256 color palette)

[261] 1024x768 (256 color palette)

[263] 1280x1024 (256 color palette)

[270] 320x200 (5:6:5)

[271] 320x200 (8:8:8)

[273] 640x480 (5:6:5)

[274] 640x480 (8:8:8)

[276] 800x600 (5:6:5)

[277] 800x600 (8:8:8)

[279] 1024x768 (5:6:5)

[280] 1024x768 (8:8:8)

[282] 1280x1024 (5:6:5)

[283] 1280x1024 (8:8:8)

[304] 320x200 (256 color palette)

[305] 320x400 (256 color palette)

[306] 320x400 (5:6:5)

[307] 320x400 (8:8:8)

[308] 320x240 (256 color palette)

[309] 320x240 (5:6:5)

[310] 320x240 (8:8:8)

[317] 640x400 (5:6:5)

[318] 640x400 (8:8:8)

[327] 1400x1050 (256 color palette)

[328] 1400x1050 (5:6:5)

```

any ideas??

----------

## rmh3093

you card is probably too new, relax untill its supported

----------

## saffsd

I have been working on the same problem for a few days now. This is what I want to do:

1) have a 1280x768 console

2) have a 1280x768 gensplash

3) have a 1280x768 X

so far its proven to be a massive problem. Here's some results of my experimentation:

vesafb, vesafbtng: no 1280x768 mode period.

vesafb : no gensplash

vesafb-tng : gensplash works at 1024x768

vesafb+ati proprietary drivers:not tested 

vesafbtng+ati proprietary drivers:everything works, but i have to accept a 1024x768 console

radeonfb: lovely 1280x768 console, bootsplash works well.

radeonfb+ati proprietary drivers ("fglrx") :Mad:  loads, hangs loading gnome

radeonfb+ati free drivers ("radeon"):same as above!

more details about the hanging:

Xorg seems to load correctly, nothing in /var/log/Xorg.0.log seems to suggest anything wrong. glxgears and fgl_glxgears(for the ati prop) both run fine. However, when loading anything else that has a display, e.g. gnome or "wifi-radar", it locks up the entire machine hard. pointer still moves but i can't do anything with it. haven't been able to find any output in any logs regarding it. 

i'm trying to find documentation (if any exists) regarding the radeonfb. the kernel doesn't ship with any (maybe it's added by a patchset, i'm using suspend2 sources right now but might switch to gentoo sources as i havent really used suspend2 at all, and when i tried, it didnt work.) google for radeonfb only seems to find stuff thats dated by one even two years.

right now my aim is to get free 2d accel running, and possibly 3d accel to, on top of my radeonfb.

some hardware details:

x600, 14.0"WXGA 1280x768 screen

software:

suspend2-sources 2.6.15-r6 

wish me luck!

----------

## highwind

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

> you card is probably too new, relax untill its supported

 

wow.. that sucks --;;;

----------

